# what cities/towns use cloramines in tapwater?



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

think ive seen ppl say scarborough hamilton and mississauga do


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

blunthead said:


> think ive seen ppl say scarborough hamilton and mississauga do


Thoughts... On Richmondhill and King city would be great... Selfishly &#128588;&#128522;

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Toronto certainly does.

Chloramine is basically chlorine + ammonia. I read the water treatment description for Toronto a long time ago, and it describes treating water with chlorine then adding ammonia to make the chlorine stable: i.e. chloramine.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

solarz said:


> Toronto certainly does.
> 
> Chloramine is basically chlorine + ammonia. I read the water treatment description for Toronto a long time ago, and it describes treating water with chlorine then adding ammonia to make the chlorine stable: i.e. chloramine.


Does it impact your purchases for Rodi membrane, carbone etc?

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*Peel's Water Quality Report Response*

Here's a response I received from Peel Region:

"For Peel tap water, ammonia is not added. However, Peel supplies water to York Region. Ammonia is added to water that is directed to York Region along with sodium hypochlorite in the appropriate ratio to create chloramines - the disinfectant used in York's water distribution system. "


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

saltmeup said:


> Does it impact your purchases for Rodi membrane, carbone etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


BRS has done a few videos on this, this one is a good overview of chloramines and you can look through their other videos to help you decide whether you want to change anything on your rodi.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

wchen9 said:


> BRS has done a few videos on this, this one is a good overview of chloramines and you can look through their other videos to help you decide whether you want to change anything on your rodi.


thanks very much, I'll take a look !


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey all,

I work in the drinking water industry and can speak to the fact that there are a small number of municipalities in Ontario that switch from chlorine to chloramine depending on the season. If you are going to enquire what your municipality currently uses be sure to ask if there is any chance that they might practice this.


----------



## squall (Nov 2, 2014)

Great thread was wondering the same thing myself. Are the amounts significant enough to warrant the use of chloramine carbon blocks in the Rodi? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

squall said:


> Great thread was wondering the same thing myself. Are the amounts significant enough to warrant the use of chloramine carbon blocks in the Rodi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I think the cost is like bucks more so I'm going with the replacements that have chloramine removing qualities...... Worth it given the cost of live stock

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## squall (Nov 2, 2014)

Which brand would you guys go with and where do you buy from

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

